# How to play Shockwave media on Linux ?



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

Today, when I was browsing the internet, I came across this *www.ajsquare.com/games/samplegames/Solo_Soccer.htm and its a shockwave game. It does not open in archlinux. I have adobe flash player installed. Apparently I need adobe shockwave player to view the content, but when I went to firefox addons page, I noticed that adobe shockwave is available for the rarely-seen macosx but not for linux.

Is there any way to play shockwave content in linux ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes
Install firefox in WINE

Follow the steps:

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/2599/shockwave1jo3.th.png

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/3200/shockwave2ml0.th.png

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/9831/shockwave3mj7.th.png

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/9449/shockwave4eh5.th.jpg

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/279/shockwave5qi8.th.png

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/8913/shockwave6sp0.th.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

I already know the wine methord, but I think its too looooooong. Isn't there a software like gnash for shockwave ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 1, 2008)

Not that I know of.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 5, 2008)

There's swfdec (and swfdec-mozilla) that plays .swf files both standalone and in the browser. Not sure if .swf (Being Shock Wave Flash file) is what you are asking about...


----------



## Vishal Patil (Oct 5, 2008)

just go to this link 
*www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash

download adobe flash player for linux.
extract it, cd to the directory, and then on command line type './flashplayer-installer', without quotes.

else after extracting go to that directory and double click on 'flashplayer-installer'.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

shockwave is different from flash in many ways.

Flash is .swf files authored from Adobe Flash. Its an open standard and there is adobe flash player for it.

Shockwave is .swf files authored from Adobe Director. Not open, and no linux player from adobe.


----------

